# myway.mywebsearch



## craig-s-147 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi All


I ran spybot and had a list of problems.
I selected fix selected problems and got a msg saying 1 item could not be fixed.

the item was, myway.mywebsearch. I found the file in my folders and tried to delete it manualy but it wouldn't allow me to do it.

Any ideas what, myway.mywebsearch is or what it does.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Craig

It's one of those charming programmes that taints your searches to those things *they* want you to see.

I recommend you follow our 5 step procedure here then post your log in the HJT Forum. We can have a look and help remove that from your system.


----------



## craig-s-147 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Mate

I'll give that a try although That hjt makes no sence to me whatsoever
I'm quite new to this pc stuff but i'll give it a bash anyway

Cheers

Craig


----------



## craig-s-147 (Apr 10, 2006)

I got half way through running one of the online scans and it stopped working.

when it stopped i had 57 spyware and 9 unwanted tools.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Craig

Just complete what you can, then follow the guidelines for HJT. Make sure you detail in your post exactly what you have completed. Don't worry, the analyst will guide you through everything else.


----------



## stumar21 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have it too!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF, stumar21

If you have an issue with your machine, please create your own thread. Adding on to a two year old thread doesn't make much sense.

I would suggest you follow Glaswegian's instructions in Post #2 if you require assistance in removing malware.

Since this topic is essentially stale, I will now close it.


----------

